# Another Newbie



## biker (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all
Joined up couple few weeks ago but didn’t get activated till today, so thanks Admin.  Bought my first M home a few weeks ago still getting used to it, been to a few of these rip-off pay camp sites but looking forward to doing some wild camping and maybe full timing.  Great site with lots of info, and look forward to posting and reading more on here.

Cheers
From Cambridgeshire


----------



## Tops (Aug 27, 2008)

*welcome*

Hi and welcome, hope you find the site as useful as i have so far, i'm also a newbie, hiring my first MH in Sept for a week and gonna wildcamp it, it may convert me, i must say i am somewhat excited about it.....didnt think that was still possible at my age (21yrs 300 mnths)  

Cheers Tops


----------



## lenny (Aug 27, 2008)

A warm welcome Biker, bring on the questions ,and I'm sure you wont be disapointed


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome Biker - and Tops! I've not been around long and I love the mix of wisdom and irreverence you get on here!  Plus lots of great inside info on good places to wild camp. Enjoy!  Lauren


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 27, 2008)

hi welcome you will definitely be  converted once you have done it in a van (wild camped  that is  ) and buying one is a lot cheaper than hiring one  for a month .


----------

